

I was wrong about AngularJS - cx42net
http://swizec.com/blog/i-was-wrong-about-angularjs/swizec/6602

======
cx42net
I like this post because it really shows the different point of view of
Angular from both generations of coders.

I'm personnaly the kind of old one, the one we were told to not put inline js
in our html, to ban the onclick="" lines etc.

Now AngularJS does the same, and it's the main reason why I haven't tried it
yet, despite it's popularity.

The comment from @fetbaffe says it all about Angular :

\----------- Yes, the Google Cargo cult is frightening. Things that previously
where scorned at is now raised to the skies. But we have to remember that is
also a completely new generation of developers out there who have not lived
thru the entire painful history of web development, so therefore the same
mistakes will repeat it selves. It should be obvious now by most rational
people that Angular 1.x is a dead end and if you build your own architecture
around it you will continue to dig yourselves a deeper and deeper hole that
will become harder and harder to get up from. Angular 2 looks more promising
with it's modularity and that should be the lessoned learned. The web is just
a way too fast moving target that any framework can keep up with, because the
idea of a framework is the opposite for fast moving progress, i.e.
stabilization of risks. And thats why so many javascript frameworks have
already died even thou the web is really young. The road ahead must be
modularity and not the the way of the monolithic frameworks. Interoperability
and interchangeability. Things we ought to have learned after the Prototype.js
years. Or after the Dojo years. Or after the ExtJS years. Or ... \-----------
(link :
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8510735](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8510735))

